# S115 is the latest SW on the 922..correct?



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

S115 is the latest SW on the 922..correct?


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Correct S115 is current SW.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Here is the source - use it https://rweb.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp


----------

